# تخزين الكهرباء



## هشام فريد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
في حالة إنشاء توربينة هوائية 5000 وات مثلا ما امكانية تخزين الكهرباء للايام التي ليس بها رياح لتشغيل منزل باكمله وما هي التكلفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الساحر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

تعتمد علي حجم البطارية ونوع التوربينة


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (2 يوليو 2010)

4  بطاريات


----------



## basher1971 (13 يناير 2011)

مانوع البطارية المفضلة ومسيطر الشحن


----------



## greentec (16 مارس 2013)

البطاريات غير مجدية اقتصاديا عندما نتكلم باستطاعات تفوق 1000 واط
ممكن وضع خزان ماء بمكان مرتفع جدا وضخ الماء اله وعند انقطاع الريح نستعيد الطاقة من ضغط الماء
فكرة


----------



## NSRELC (28 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم,
عليك اولا تحديد نوع الجهاز الذي سويلد الكهرباء (الانفيرتر) على مقدار الفولتية التي يعمل عليها (12او 24او 48 فولت او اكثر),لكي تختار عدد البطاريات التي ستخدمها في تخزين الطاقة,وكذلك عدد الايام المتوقعة التي لاتهب فيها الرياح,نفترض الاتي:- 
1-الانفيرتر يعمل على 48 فولت,
2-عدد الايام التي لاتهب فيها الرياح 3,
الحمل هو 1000واط لذى نحتاج بحدود 25 امبير من البطاريات في الساعة لتشغيل الحمل.
25x24=600 Aفي اليوم
600x3=1800A لمدة 3 ايام
1800/200=9 بطاريات حجم 200 امبير ساعة 
9X4=36 بطارية لكون الانفيرتر يعمل على 48 فولت,(اي تربط البطاريات كل اربع على التوالي للحصول على 48 فولت) وتربط هذه المجاميع التسع على التوازي للحصول على نضيدة 1800 امبير
يمكن تقليص هذه الكمية بوضع خلايا شمسية لكي تشحن البطاريات في الايام التي لاتهب فيها الرياح.
ارجو ان اكون قد ساهمت في الحل,مع الشكر


----------

